

A Weekend with Z Shell - revyver
http://avalonstar.com/journal/2012/jan/16/a-weekend-with-z-shell/

======
ejpastorino
I keep going back and forth between zsh and bash, I don't fully get used to
zsh, but it's really great. This railscast is also useful for starting with
oh-my-zsh: <http://railscasts.com/episodes/308-oh-my-zsh>

------
tricolon
Typo in caption: "Iconsolata"

Grammar in footer: "After you that, ask me about anything!"

~~~
revyver
Huh... thanks for that.

------
baconhigh
can someone tell me what font he's using in the screenshot?

~~~
Cieplak
Looks to me like Inconsolata

PS: the lowercase looks like Inconsolata; the uppercase definitely isn't

~~~
revyver
It is indeed Inconsolata. The uppercase is Gotham if anybody was wondering.

------
dbbo
So a guy who doesn't like to read manuals discovered oh-my-zsh. Am I missing
something?

~~~
kenneth_reitz
So a guy who doesn't like to read blog posts decided to complain about one. Am
I missing something?

~~~
vertr
I love how on HN it's not okay to complain, but it is okay to complain about
complaining.

